# Uh oh. Some people have figured it out.



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Uh oh. Some people have figured it out.






This is how you end the FED.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

An error occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike Krieger of Liberty Blitzkrieg blog,

This is a fascinating development and one that I had no idea was happening until today. It seems that rallies are spreading throughout Germany protesting the corrupt and dying global status quo. One of the key targets of these groups is the U.S. Federal Reserve system, which as I and many others have maintained, is the core cancer infecting the entire planet.

As I tweeted earlier today:









According to the organizer of these rallies, they have now spread to up to 100 cities and have a combined attendee base of around 20,000. What is also interesting, is that the mainstream media in Germany is calling them Nazis. In Germany, if you don't support Central Banking, this apparently means you are a Nazi. What a joke. Just more proof mainstream media everywhere is complete and total propaganda. It is also a good sign, since it shows the desperate lengths to which the power structure will go to keep their criminal ponzi alive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is reason for concern.

The central bankers and the military/industrial complex will go to any bloody end if their illusion is threatened.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Bummer! 

Arizona Infidel it works for me on this machine. I'll check it on another machine and maybe a tablet to see if it is a YouTube thing.

......................................

Well, crud. I wish I could help you AI. It works on Chrome and Firefox from here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

IT worked for me.

Wow! IF those two guys speak for thousands, what if a few more of us speak up?

Peace? Liberty? Wow! How far away from Establishment can one get?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

It just feels *amazing* that some people *get it*!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I love internet shopping! Ok, I only got the first one. But Andrew Jackson flipping the bird was pretty great too!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

So if you get the fed abolished what or who do you replace them with as the bank of last resort.

and I'm sorry if this iratates you, but it's not the fed that is causing the problem it's the congress passing deficit budgets and the executive branch with their rule making that strangles businesses in the us.

And trust me on this one if it hadn't been for the EPA (and the epa's rules on clean water) all of our textile industry wouldn't have left new England in the late 60's or the Carolina's in the 80's and 90's.

And I for one would rather have a banker setting interest rates than someone who didn't pay their taxs for years


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Not being a financial expert by any stretch of the imagination, here are a few questions.

One thing that looks inevitable is a financial collapse. Wouldn't ending the Fed help that along? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of the fed.

A financial collapse would cause massive rioting. Wouldn't this be a good time to start martial law? This could be the reason they are equipping the police like they are the military. 

Another thought, wouldn't the financial collapse further the cause of installing a new currency? What a better excuse to move to the Amero or some other new currency.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Sarge*, I kinda feel like I've already talked myself blue in the face about this. That's why I started a whole new post for this video.  That way you could ignore it and I could share it with interested parties. But I'm not the ruler of web forums! I'm not ruler of anything. And of course you are welcome to post where ever you please! 

In the simplest of terms. Every (legal) action the FED performs was once a responsibility of the US Treasury.

No branch of government (elected or appointed) has oversight or veto power over the FED.

You can vote all day long, every day of the week and you will have no effect over anything the FED does.

The FED is a unelected, untouchable, all powerful, conglomerate of private bankers that rule by manufacturing money and deciding where it goes.

Returning the responsibility of money to the US Treasury where it belongs, returns the power to the people. The voting people.

I realize nothing I say will convince you. I am not trying to convince you (thus the new thread). But if you ever sincerely want to know something about finance or economics and you want to see if I have any knowledge or experience on it, I'd certainly love to see if I can help. 

*Inceptor* *that's a kick ass question! *

As you know every currency in the world is weak right now. All this ridiculous fiat currency has become perilously close to imploding. The world's central banks will not hesitate to start a war. Every corner of the world is being goaded into war. That's is exactly what the German protesters are trying to stop. They want peace. They want nations to say, "Screw your banker war. We want no part of it."

That sounds naive right? But it _could_ work. It already _has_ worked.

Obama wanted to storm into Syria just last year but he was stopped cold by Americans who refused to accept another ME conflict. The call center to both the White House and Congress was overloaded and shut down. People were weary of desert conflicts and not afraid to yell about it. The news media tried their very best. They went super spin mode to shove chemical weapons pictures in our face, but it just wasn't gaining traction. Putin then released pictures implying that it was bloody-heart-eating-US-armed-anti-Assad forces that used the chem weapons. And then the war moved to Ukraine.

Ukraine has also been very slow to catch fire. It's not for a lack of trying, but the real Ukrainians just aren't that into killing each other. Large tank formations have been stopped cold by unarmed old ladies. Ukraine is a deeply divided country. It has been for a very long time, but they are not like militant islamist just dying to slaughter each other. Of course we have all kinds of Blackwater guys over there trying to make it happen.

But what if the world just said, "Nah, we'll pass".

Peace is nice! But you are 100% right. Peace and Ending the FED, will not solve our (or the world's) fiat problems. There will be inflation, maybe hyper-inflation, and lots of pain. But we can demand any new currency be BETTER, not just the next FED con. We can recognize the con and refuse it for something real. The President or Yellen could announce the new and improved FED dollar and people could yell back, "Oh hell no!"

This is the 3rd corrupt central bank the US has had. It has been discarded before. If people learn the truth, there may never be a fourth.

The alternative is to ignore the FEDs actions and let them continue on with whatever their plans are. I can only guess at what their end game is. International Globalist Fiat? SDRs? Cash-less digital accounts that can be tracked, confiscated, taxed, or paid bribes effortlessly? Military State? Martial Law? Gun Confiscation? I could be totally wrong! But I doubt anything they do will be good for _us_. I bet it will be _very_ good for _them_. We should probably try and stop the forth FED from happening.

Ending the FED: Dangerous game? Moral, patriotic duty? Both? It *is* a great question.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Casie,
You provided some excellent posts and I appreciate them very much. I'm not trying to hi-jack your thread but I felt it was somewhat related that the VAST number of US Federal Agencies and Departments is simply out of control, as is the Fed.

As others have pointed out, the ridiculous and more numerous to count Regulations enacted over the past 20+ years are as much to blame as the policies of the Fed.

I would argue that IF everything lines up just right, we have a better chance of eliminating many of the Regulations enacted (at least since 2006) would do wonders for our economy.

Macro Economics just isn't my strong suit so dealing with the big picture of the Fed is out of my league, discussion wise.

But Stranglehold Regulatory Reversal in ADDITION to a major change in our monetary policy just might help get the ship pointed in the right direction. Not to mention the elimination of a large number of US Federal Agencies and Departments.

For those of you that are not aware of just how big our Federal Government is, here is a link to the Agencies and Departments, alphabetically. All I can say is Shame on every elected Federal Official who has served who helped create this monstrosity.

A-Z Index of U.S. Government Departments and Agencies (D) | USA.gov

Here is a link


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Casie you and I will probably have to agree to disagree. I see the fed as simply replacing the private banks Like JP Morgan that stepped in and averted the crisis of the early 1900's. Money is still created by banks all the time whether you have private or semi private banks. But that still does not address the issue of federal deficits. These are in fact loans that banks - including the FED - use as assets to give dollars to the lendee to do something with.

If the US Treasury stopped issuing bonds to fund it's deficit spending the power of the FED to create money would drastically shrink. It wouldn't disappear as member banks would still be able to make loans for cars , homes vacations and so forth. 

And doing away with the FED requires a law enacted by Congress. So If you don't vote to throw the B's out then how do you propose making the changes.

Casie we don't really disagree with the final outcome, but any solution starts by either electing folks that agree with what we want done or somehow putting those in power out of office - impeachement or criminal convictions.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Slippy* I couldn't agree more. You are absolutely right.

My head used to *spin* trying to keep up with the endless barrage of insane, out of control alphabet agencies. They are all freedom crushing, endless, bureaucratic tools designed for one purpose. Grow. Grow. _Grow_. Spread. Bigger and bigger. Until every possible facet of our lives from cradle to grave is monitored, controlled and taxed.

The mass of it made it feel impossible to fight.

Then I started mentally chopping at it.

TSA. Created by a Republican. Never stopped any attack ever. Fails security many times a year. Oppresses American's and trains them to be subservient to (and fearful of) idiots employed by the Federal government. And who made hundreds of millions from the Rapiscan naked-body scanners? George Soros, Michael Chertoff, and lobbyists like Susan Carr, a former senior legislative aide to Rep. David Price (D-N.C.) (who is coincidentally chairman of the Homeland Security Subcommittee). So this agency does nothing but funnel money and condition American's to be slaves. And it is already growing, growing growing. It's been seen at sports events and bus stations. *T*SA. That T is for *transportation*. It can spread anywhere.
*OK, who is behind this tentacle?* Bush? Or someone who already had it all penned out (like Obamacare). Ready and waiting to put the plan quietly on the president's desk and walk away.

The EPA. The DHS. The BLM. The IRS. Similar stories over and over again. I chopped at it long time. What I found was it did not matter who was in the Congress or the Senate or the Presidency, these agencies and agendas always, always made ground. So who would have the longevity to outlast politicians and presidents, have the power to influence them, and the dark cover to protect themselves?

My conclusion was the FED was at the root of it. That was just my conclusion. Yours may vary. But they are ALL out of control. Government never stays the size of the box it came in!

End the fed. Return power to voters. Vote for smaller government. Cut off tentacles. (Thats the way it works in my dreams anyway.)


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarge in my humble opinion there are at least 5 major factual problems with the few sentences you just posted. 

But I feel like I've been over it like 234352342 times. I DO NOT want to try and convince you of anything. I'm done. It's *totally* cool.

And I'll talk potatoes with you any time.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> So if you get the fed abolished what or who do you replace them with as the bank of last resort.
> 
> and I'm sorry if this iratates you, but it's not the fed that is causing the problem it's the congress passing deficit budgets and the executive branch with their rule making that strangles businesses in the us.
> 
> ...


 Uhm. So let me get this straight. The textile industry left New England in the late 60s, and your saying it is the fault of the EPA, which was started in 1970 and wouldn't have had the ability to make any rule making to shut down ANY industry till the mid 70s. 
As for the fed, we did with out it for longer than we've had it. So I guess we could just go back to doing things the way we did them before the bankers took control of our nation. 
I really can't take seriously anything someone says who, in 2014, doesn't understand the damage to our freedom and liberty the fed has caused.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is the Federal Reserve even constitutional? Me thinks not.
Congress passed it out of thin air way back when.
The Treasury is supposed to be in charge of "printing" money.

OK. Bring on the attack.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who actually want to learn about the Fed and not ask questions; this is free PDF and no purchase is necessary...

https://archive.org/details/CreatureFromJekyllIslandByG.Edward-G.EdwardGriffin


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

(Congress shall have the power) "To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;"

Today, our currency is created out of thin air. It is debt based. A private bank provides the currency. This private entity does not replace Chase or any other bank. They, and your local bank, receive currency from the Fed.

Because of the fact the Fed board controls currency, it has the ability to control inflation and deflation. Even though the public reason for its creation was to control inflation and deflation, while preventing collapses and depressions, we have seen it does not do what it was claimed to do. It is the bane of the country, but it, as Slippy pointed out, is not the only problem.

Every single unconstitutional agency, every single unconstitutional law, and every single time the constitution is ignored, is as much the problem as the Fed. 

Every single time the federal government steps off its federal territory and interferes with who should be free men, and every single time the federal government interferes with the ongoing of states when they are not in violation of the laws of nature and nature's God, the entire nation suffers.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Ah boy. I finally was able to watch the video. Got through half of it. And now we come to the reason I can't stand hippies. It's all Americas fault MMMAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN. The federal reserve is a central banking system. It wasn't the first one. The member bankers that make up the federal reserve are the member bankers of all the central banks around the world. Even GERMANY. So anyone that wants to blame the entire worlds ills on America can go **** themselves. Don't be a German douchebag socialist hippie and protest our central bank. Protest your own central bank. Gee, guess what you German hippie ****** ****, YOUR central bank controls the entire EU. What Hitler failed to do your country has now accomplished. You just do it behind the scenes now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Ah boy. I finally was able to watch the video. Got through half of it. And now we come to the reason I can't stand hippies. It's all Americas fault MMMAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN. The federal reserve is a central banking system. It wasn't the first one. The member bankers that make up the federal reserve are the member bankers of all the central banks around the world. Even GERMANY. So anyone that wants to blame the entire worlds ills on America can go **** themselves. Don't be a German douchebag socialist hippie and protest our central bank. Protest your own central bank. Gee, guess what you German hippie ****** ****, YOUR central bank controls the entire EU. What Hitler failed to do your country has now accomplished. You just do it behind the scenes now.


The only thing you took away from that was they are hippies (really?) and that, somehow, everything is blamed on America?

Come on! Seriously, nobody is blaming America for the Fed.

The central banking systems are all a bad idea, for the reasons explained.

"All the perplexities, confusion and distress in America arise, not from defects in their Constitution or Confederation, not from want of honor or virtue, so much as from the downright ignorance of the nature of coin, credit and circulation."
-John Adams


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> For those who actually want to learn about the Fed and not ask questions; this is free PDF and no purchase is necessary...
> 
> https://archive.org/details/CreatureFromJekyllIslandByG.Edward-G.EdwardGriffin


I downloaded the PDF and I am going to read this, it will probably be what I use to help me sleep if it is as dry as I think so in 10 years when I finish I will let you know what I think. lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Innkeeper said:


> I downloaded the PDF and I am going to read this, it will probably be what I use to help me sleep if it is as dry as I think so in 10 years when I finish I will let you know what I think. lol


Would it help if Megyn Kelly read it to you, and there were commercial breaks every seven minutes? :lol:

Stop sounding like the typical, TV-gazing citizen and man-up. You can do it! I have a lot of faith in you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> I downloaded the PDF and I am going to read this, it will probably be what I use to help me sleep if it is as dry as I think so in 10 years when I finish I will let you know what I think. lol


The first half or two-thirds does an excellent job of describing fractional reserve banking and the history of the Fed. The last third is more "fun" reading because it is conjecture on what might happen if the Fed is allowed to continue. The last part reads more like a prepper novel. That is not to say it might not be accurate, just it is conjecture.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton: great document and I agree that MK would help to digest it.

Got me to looking to see if any of the original documentation of any committees existed that led up to the Formation of the FED.

Banking Problems - FRASER

One of the first was written by an asst secretary of the treasury and if what he describes is even remotely true, then their decision back then - 1910 - 1913(?) would seem to be at first blush a reasonable attempt to stave off a similar crisis in the future.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's see if I can piss off EVERYBODY on the forum with this one... 

Should the Federal Reserve System be disbanded? - Absolutely! But it does need to happen slowly if we are to retain any kind of working economy. It takes time for businesses to adjust to major changes like that. I would like to see somebody put forth a proposal to wind down the Fed over a period of about 10 years. In Inor's perfect world, the Treasury Department or something similar should be the only authority allowed to create money. 

Also, in Inor's perfect world, no banker would set interest global rates; that would be a function of the free market. Of course, that would never be allowed in today's politically correct world because banks would be free to offer really low interest loans to clients with excellent credit and they would also charge extremely high rates (or not loan at all) to high risk clients. In today's politically correct world, that would be called usury.

Now, on to the part that is going to piss you Ron Paul!!!1!!! guys off...

Having the Federal Government in charge of issuing money does not guarantee that it will not become corrupted. On the contrary, I think letting the Federal Government be in charge of anything is a 100% assurance that it will become corrupt within 30-40 years; maybe less given the speed of communication now. But that being said, it is the proper job of the Federal Government to issue money (not legal tender), with the understanding that within 50 years the entire bureaucracy for the creation of money will be completely dismantled, everybody fired, and then the entire apparatus will be reconstituted with completely new people and a completely new charter.

We are on our 3rd central bank. The previous two were basically owned and run by the Federal government. They each did a fine job for a while, then became exactly what the Fed is now and were dismantled at great pain to the citizenry. But, it is still necessary to have some central body in charge of issuing money if we are to be able to conduct commerce. Historically, it seems a bank or government department in charge of the creation of money is good for about 30 years, bad for about 10 more and an absolute train wreck after that. As long as that lifecycle is known and built into the system to completely replace the monetary system every X number of years, I think we can be fine.

To those who argue that we need the government (or the Fed) to set interest rates to avoid or minimize recessions and depressions, I will argue that recessions and depressions are necessary and a healthy part of a functioning economy. They are how commodities and assets reprice themselves relative to each other and relative to the available money supply. The only way recessions and depressions can be avoided is in a complete command and control economy. I highly doubt anybody here is suggesting that would be a good idea.

So that is my two cents.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Inor I think you are probably on to something. My whole issue is what to replace the FED with. In just reading the first couple of pages of the banking issues document from 1910 what we had in 1907 wasn't a good thing at all. And folks took steps to try and fix it. And from just the few documents I've seen they used economics professors from several major universities.

Has it become a monster? Perhaps. Would doing away with it be a good thing? Don't know.

And really it all boils down to how does money get created by a bank.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> The only thing you took away from that was they are hippies (really?) and that, somehow, everything is blamed on America?
> 
> Come on! Seriously, nobody is blaming America for the Fed.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, but ya. That's what I took away from it. Some German dick protesting in Germany the U?S. Fed. Why doesn't he protest his own central bank? Because it isn't about the central banking system at all. It's about the AMERICAN central banking system and it's about a hatred of the U.S.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok Inor, ya pissed me off! I'm not sure why yet but I'll come up with something


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Let's see if I can piss off EVERYBODY on the forum with this one...
> 
> Should the Federal Reserve System be disbanded? - Absolutely! But it does need to happen slowly if we are to retain any kind of working economy. It takes time for businesses to adjust to major changes like that. I would like to see somebody put forth a proposal to wind down the Fed over a period of about 10 years. In Inor's perfect world, the Treasury Department or something similar should be the only authority allowed to create money.
> 
> ...


I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!

As far as the government and the economy being controlled by the Federal Reserve...

Listen. Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony. You can't expect to wield supreme power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!
> 
> As far as the government and the economy being controlled by the Federal Reserve...
> 
> Listen. Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony. You can't expect to wield supreme power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!


"Listen ya cold tird cretin..."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> It is a sad fact that before yall started up on all the "end the fed" talk I really and truly believed that the treasury made our money. I bet 90 percent of the American public believe it right now. So thanks for educating me on that fact. I'll check out the book denton mentioned as well. Just figured I would throw the thought out there that most people have no clue about the fed.


Just a bit of advice, read and learn EVERYTHING you can about the Fed. But only believe only about 50% of what you read until you verify it independently. It really is a corrupt organization. But there has been so much conspiracy stuff written about it that even bringing it up in conversation is likely to get you labeled as a nut. Sad because they are throwing out the valid info on their corruption with the crazy shit about the Fed being controlled by Martians.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> the Fed being controlled by Martians.


Martians? I KNEW IT! Where's my hat?

Found it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back at ya...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> It is a sad fact that before yall started up on all the "end the fed" talk I really and truly believed that the treasury made our money. I bet 90 percent of the American public believe it right now.


Don't feel even a bit bad! It was designed specifically to conceal the truth. I bet they hate the internet.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Martians? I KNEW IT! Where's my hat?
> 
> Found it.
> 
> View attachment 5762


Where's Uncle Martin when we need him?

OK. Who is even old enough to get this reference?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Where's Uncle Martin when we need him?
> 
> OK. Who is even old enough to get this reference?


Sadly, I got it. :sad:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> It is a sad fact that before yall started up on all the "end the fed" talk I really and truly believed that the treasury made our money. I bet 90 percent of the American public believe it right now. So thanks for educating me on that fact. I'll check out the book denton mentioned as well. Just figured I would throw the thought out there that most people have no clue about the fed.


all federal money is printed by the bureau of engraving and printing. they have a facility just north of the 14th street bridge going into washington dc. and they are an office of the dept of the treasury


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Where's Uncle Martin when we need him?
> 
> OK. Who is even old enough to get this reference?


I got it too. My Favorite. Uncle Martin later was the teacher in Fast Times at Ridgemont High!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I remember My Favorite Martian.
As I recall it came on Saturday morning after cartoons. 
When I think of the fed Bewitched, comes to mind.
A nose wiggle and stuff magically appears or disappears. :-D


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I got it too. My Favorite. Uncle Martin later was the teacher in Fast Times at Ridgemont High!


For you Slippy:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I remember My Favorite Martian.
> As I recall it came on Saturday morning after cartoons.
> When I think of the fed Bewitched, comes to mind.
> A nose wiggle and stuff magically appears or disappears. :-D


Bewitched is still on. It's on "Antenna TV". 
I wish they would put "My Favorite Martian" on one of the channels. 
I haven't seen it since it was originally on. Yeah. That was a long time ago


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> all federal money is printed by the bureau of engraving and printing. they have a facility just north of the 14th street bridge going into washington dc. and they are an office of the dept of the treasury


Goodness gracious, are we really way back here at square one?

*Sigh* Once again. From the beginning.

The Federal Reserve (FED) is a privately owned bank. It is not Federal and it keeps no reserves.  That name and all their signage and logos were designed to make people believe that they are indeed a government entity.

One of the FED's jobs is to make sure banks can keep their ATM machines stocked with enough cash to meet the public's demand for paper notes. A dollar bill has a life span of less than two years. New physical dollars must constantly be made and old ones destroyed. There is about $750 billion in U.S. currency in circulation; the Fed estimates that most of it is outside the United States.

U.S. paper currency is a Federal Reserve note, printed by Bureau of Engraving and Printing. The FED "orders" what they want and the BEP delivers it.

*The Fed also controls the size of the "money supply".* This is different than the amount of currency in circulation. There are several different measures of the money supply. There is physical currency and reserves, checking and savings deposits, money market accounts, CDs and other forms of "cash."

When the Federal Reserve wants to create money it types a number into a computer. A Treasury bonds is created and purchased. The electronic payment (electronic bits) goes into the banking system. The Fed is making that imaginary number available to a bank to lend. The FED transfers untraceable amounts of electronic bits to private banks to lend. (Remember the FED is owned by these same private banks.)

*So lets recap. The BEP keeps about $750 billion in U.S. currency (physical) in circulation, on command from the FED . While the FED introduces about a Trillion dollars of electronic money into the system each year. $80 Billion a month was the number they admitted to.
*
Lending money also creates cash: If you borrow cash, that cash gets spent as if you have cashed a paycheck. Debt is wealth.

Banks buy and sell the same debt over and over again. This is called leveraging. Financial leverage refers to the use of debt to acquire additional assets. Many US banks are leveraged 20+ times. That's ridiculous. And taxpayers have already been burned by this irresponsibility once.

But that's a whole new post and frankly I'm in a bad/sad mood today. And believe it or not, Google lets just anybody use their search engine.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Casie, when I said I'm not financial expert by any stretch of the imagination. I wasn't kidding.

Thanks for the post, I learned a thing or three. ::clapping::


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I would suggest everyone read the constitution. Note what our dollar is based upon. Note it is to be hard currency. Did you know that the government for years determined the value of gold and silver thereby giving a stable currency (no inflation or deflation) I would suggest reading "Human Action " by Ludwig VonMises it will give you a better idea of true economics not the Kyensian crap you've been fed. Also check out "The Monster of Jekyl Island" to get a better over view of the Fed. You will note that early in our countries history there were those few who wanted a central bank which was shot down by those who understood the dangers of a central bank. End the Fed end it NOW !!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent point Greed! Anything by von Mises is worth reading.

The other book you are referring to is "The Creature from Jekyll Island" I think. Denton put a link to a free PDF version either on this thread or another within the last 2-3 days.

Another more recent title that I will add is: "The Death of Money" by James Rickards.

The Death of Money: The Coming Collapse of the International Monetary System: James Rickards: 9781591846703: Amazon.com: Books

What I particularly liked about Rickards' book was he took the discussion of fiat money (specifically the U.S. Dollar, but also included others) out of the usual drumbeat of "End the Fed. The Fed sucks." and discusses how a fiat money supply intersects with geo politics. That is not to say that I disagree with ending the Fed, just that repeating that mantra over and over gets boring. This takes the discussion in a whole new direction. Hopefully, it may convince some folks that have not bothered to learn the details of how a fiat monetary system operates.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Reading these books does give you some idea of what has occurred in a condensed version. But the records of the commission leading up to the creation f the fed make very fascinating reading. Just read the first couple of pages written by the Assistant Secretary of the Treasury. It will give you a better idea of just what that group had just faced in 1907 and were trying to avoid. Reading all the documents is a task, but just take a look at the first couple of pages.

Banking Problems - FRASER


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Government creates problems in order to "fix" them by growing the government more. If you don't understand that, no one can help you understand it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Reading these books does give you some idea of what has occurred in a condensed version. But the records of the commission leading up to the creation f the fed make very fascinating reading. Just read the first couple of pages written by the Assistant Secretary of the Treasury. It will give you a better idea of just what that group had just faced in 1907 and were trying to avoid. Reading all the documents is a task, but just take a look at the first couple of pages.
> 
> Banking Problems - FRASER


Sarge -

You are absolutely correct in going back to the original sources to try and figure out what problem they were trying to solve by creating the Fed. I applaud you for being willing to subject yourself to the original documents rather than just accepting sugar coated Cliff's Notes versions coming from both sides now. But to really understand the documents you linked, you must also understand the context of the times. This was all going on only 50 years after the Civil War. There were still HUGE economic repercussions filtering their way through the economy due to that. I would argue there were still economic repercussions of the Civil War in the South until at least the 1980's.

But, back to the years just prior to 1913...

Socialism and Communism were popular ideas then. The country was going through wild changes of boom/bust economies due to the fallout from the Civil War, the westward expansion and Roosevelt's Manifest Destiny. In other words, that was and EXTREMELY chaotic time, even more than now. Most folks of that time were just looking for stability in their lives, not unlike today. If you doubt my assertion, check out one of the most popular novels of the time called "Philip Dru, Administrator". Available for free at Gutenberg:

Philip Dru: Administrator; A Story of Tomorrow, 1920-1935 by Edward Mandell House - Free Ebook

It is an absolutely evil book. Basically, it is the story of guy that really wants to do right by the American people. He is a master "manager". The entire book is about his trials and tribulations of assembling a command and control society for the good of the people. This is not a George Orwell novel warning about a command and control society; it is "love story" actually promoting it. And again, this was popular fiction back in the time the Fed was created. It was also rumored to be Woodrow Wilson's favorite book.

I do not believe the founders of the Fed actually set it up to be what it has become. I do think they were reacting to the populist culture of the time. They were widely renowned as the smartest men on earth. I think they believed they were doing exactly what Philip Dru did in the popular novel. Unfortunately for us, that populist culture was 180 degrees wrong.

So at the end of the day, they did build an absolute terror of a monster even if they did not mean to.

Note: I am going on vacation for a week tomorrow. So if you want to carry out this conversation as I hope you do, please PM me with a link to your next post or I will likely forget that we even had this exchange.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Just like someone on this board implied I am a Nazi for saying End The Fed, the German media was calling this poor guy a Nazi for leading End The Fed rallies. All he wants is peace and freedom! And when calling him a Nazi didn't work someone tried to kill him!






Germany's "End The Fed" Protest Organizer Gets Car Fire-Bombed | Zero Hedge

Edited to say:
These rallies are not Anti-American. They don't hate America. They *do* hate the FED and central banks, and they have legitimate reasons to. Remember, after World War II, the international financial system was governed by a formal agreement called the Bretton Woods System. Under this system the United States dollar was placed deliberately as the anchor of the system. The US government guaranteed all central banks that they could sell their US dollar reserves at a fixed rate for gold. European countries and Japan even deliberately devalued their currencies against the dollar in order to boost exports and development. Then in October 1976, the Secretary of the Treasury and the Chairman of the Federal Reserve officially changed the definition of the dollar. All references to gold were removed from statutes. From this point forward, the *international monetary system was made of pure fiat money (with the FED firmly at the controls)*.

All fiat money fails. You hate ZIRP? You hate getting zero interest on your savings accounts while banks make billions off of your deposits risk free? (It's risk free because when those investments lose, taxpayers were forced to bail them out.) Well guess what comes next for countries that can't print their own money? NIRP! Negative Interest Rate Policy. Where *you* pay the *bank* to keep and use _*your*_ money.

*NIRP Strikes: Spain To Create Tax On Bank Deposits*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-26/nirp-strikes-spain-create-tax-bank-deposits

But we may never have NIRP in the states. Why? They don't need NIRP. They are at this very moment siphoning wealth from your savings every single month. The FED *can* print, and every time it does, it sucks value from your hard earned dollars. Quietly. Stealing from you. And we don't even struggle.

This global Ponzi scheme needs more and more money to prop it up. They _will_ have it. You _will_ pay.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is why I say preps are the most valuable currency. 

They're not affected by inflation/deflation...it doesn't matter if if the economy sucks.

Big Brother can't control them....nor can they really tax them (beyond sales tax if you're buying something).

People are afraid because money sustains their lives. It buys their groceries, pays the bills, puts gas in the car, clothes on their kids, etc...

Preppers don't have to be afraid of big brother IMO. What are you going to do to me? What if I don't need their money to survive/thrive? What if I'm completely able to function without traded currency? Got extras to barter with...

Prepping is the WISEST investment ANYONE can make. The more preps you have, the less influence government has on you. Period.

(Sorry Cas...not trying to crash, but i wanted to throw at lease some prepper stuff into this thread)


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Submitted by Simon Black of Sovereign Man,

"Reserve currencies come and go. So will the dollar. This is nothing new.

It's bad enough that US debt is greater than any other nation's in the history of the world. Or that the dollar is being rapidly debased by a tiny banking elite.

But what's really driving the nail in the dollar coffin is the US government's continued appalling arrogance, particularly in bullying around foreign banks.

Just one tiny example is the US government's $10 billion threat against French bank BNP Paribas, which may even include criminal charges.

BNP's bank in Geneva stands accused of financing deals with Iran. Never mind that it's perfectly legal for a bank in Switzerland to do business with Iran. Iran, after all, is one of Switzerland's largest trading partners in the Middle East.

The issue is that BNP violated a 2012 -executive order- from Barack Obama (#13622) that requires non-US companies to enforce US sanctions.

The arrogance is really overwhelming. This isn't even an actual law. It's just an executive order- a royal decree from King POTUS, first of his name.

And even if it were an actual law, on what possible grounds could the US government claim jurisdiction to regulate foreign banks? None. But this doesn't stop them from doing so.

FATCA is another great example- a seismically destructive law passed in 2010 that mandates all sorts of US compliance requirements on foreign banks.

The only reason the US is able to get away with this is because the dollar (and hence the US banking system) is so important to their global business.

Their patience has run out, and things are starting to change.

The Chinese government has been rapidly loosening controls over the renminbi to increase its reserve status and compete with the dollar. And the rest of the world has quickly adapted to the opportunity.

The proof is clear. According to SWIFT, China's renminbi is now the second most used currency in the world for global trade settlement, putting it ahead of even the euro.

In London, renminbi trade last year surged 50% to $25.3 billion per day. And there's every indication that this growth will continue.

Singapore's central bank is now offering overnight renminbi liquidity. Russian companies are preparing to pay for trade in renminbi. Even the World Bank's IFC just issued its first renminbi-denominated bond.

It's happening. And based on the data, it's completely obvious&#8230; to just about everyone but the US government.

I was surprised to see an article in the Financial Times' banking intelligence subsidiary ('The Banker') entitled "The US's dollar domination is coming to an end."

Shocking. This reality has become obvious to just about everyone&#8230; except for the US government.

And seeing it reminded me of another great Orwell quote- "[W]e have now sunk to a depth at which restatement of the obvious is the first duty of intelligent men."

Orwell was right. Fortunately, intelligent people can choose to embrace this obvious reality and benefit from it&#8230; rather than ignore reality and be devastated by it."

..................................

Mr. Simon Black can't understand why everyone in the world knows the dollar is dying except the US government. What he fails to realize is this entire experiment in hyper-inflation is being planned and executed by the FED and US politicians.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> (Sorry Cas...not trying to crash, but i wanted to throw at lease some prepper stuff into this thread)


No need to apologize Smokin04! That was a perfect post. If I'm annoying about this subject, it is only because I am very worried people are not aware of what is coming. Even being a little prepared can make a* huge *difference! I just don't want to see people financially slaughtered when this comes down.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

@Casie: There is only one place I disagree with the piece by Simon Black.

*QUOTE* This reality has become obvious to just about everyone&#8230; except for the US government. *QUOTE*

It is well known by the muckity-mucks in the US government and the elites. They are counting on it. It won't hurt them. 
They will just gain more control. They don't give a rats-rear-end about the "common people".


----------

